# Moving to Montreal from Sydney, Australia



## Chamberess (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,
I'm a 27 year old female from Sydney and i've pretty much made my mind up about moving to Montreal for a year on a working Visa.

As i've worked in finance (credit) for over 10 years i'd really like to know what my chances are of being able to find work in my field when i get there (i have already made plans to study french again and become fluent by the time i get there). I know i may need to find temporary work to fill the gap but i don't want to spend my whole time there working for minimum wage, if you catch my drift.

Am i right to believe all the stuff i've read on the web that it will be virtually impossible to obtain a job in my field before i get there?

Also any other advice anyone could give me about Montreal would be greatly appreciated, especially coming from the perspective of an Aussie/ someone who has lived in Sydney.


----------

